# Shimano Curado I Series Baitcaster



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm looking to pick up a few of these in the 6.3:1 ratio (model CU200I). One I'll use for froggin and spool it up with Power Pro Maxcuatro once that's finally available; another one with original Power Pro in 20LB; and another with either copoly or mono. I'll be using these all over for SMB, LMB and anything else that's chasing lures/artificials using all the standard techniques. Seeing who out there has one of these and how do you like it? Pros, cons, durability etc. From everything I've seen they look pretty solid.

TIA, E...


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

Ha downside? They're expensive. Otherwise they're great


----------



## snakedog (Feb 12, 2009)

I've had a CU-200B for about twenty years now. Good reels, will last a long long time fishing for bass.


----------



## hupcej4x4x454 (Oct 7, 2014)

After some research and reading a lot of reviews, I decided to pick up 2 of these, but in left-handed (201)... one in standard and one in high gear ratio. They just showed up this week. Haven't fished with them yet, but they look and feel great. Smooth, light. Very happy. (I've had good luck, no problems, with the larger 300 series, so I figured the 200 series would be well built too.) I intend to use them same as you, for bass with a wide variety of artificials. I found a good deal online, about $125 each shipped, new in sealed box.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

hupcej4x4x454 said:


> After some research and reading a lot of reviews, I decided to pick up 2 of these, but in left-handed (201)... one in standard and one in high gear ratio. They just showed up this week. Haven't fished with them yet, but they look and feel great. Smooth, light. Very happy. (I've had good luck, no problems, with the larger 300 series, so I figured the 200 series would be well built too.) I intend to use them same as you, for bass with a wide variety of artificials. I found a good deal online, about $125 each shipped, new in sealed box.


Very Cool! If you would, keep me posted how they're working out after you've fished them a few times.

Thanks, E...


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Good reels with great reviews. I found u a deal and free shipping. Don't know how long sale lasts. http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Shimano_Curado_200_I_Casting_Reel/descpage-SCI.html


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Marshall said:


> Good reels with great reviews. I found u a deal and free shipping. Don't know how long sale lasts. http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Shimano_Curado_200_I_Casting_Reel/descpage-SCI.html


Yep, $40 cheaper than Bass Pro. BPS does match prices but not sure if they do that with online competitors. $139 is a deal, thanks.


----------



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

They are great reels! I went to Fishermans Central in Akron last month to get a Revo STX and walked out with one of these. I've since bought two more, now that they are on sale for $140 it's a heck of a buy. Also it's almost impossible to backlash.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

I was able to get my hands on a few baitcasters and check them out. The Curado I is very nice and so are some of the Abu Garcia baitcasters. Some of the Abu reels seemed smoother when cranking than the Curado did. Lot's of good stuff, hard choices.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Land Big Fish has these for $139.99 and free shipping also!


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Had a bunch of B models. Moved to the E's that I have now. Didn't hear great things about the G model, but they've apparently fixed things up with the new I. I wouldn't hesitate, especially at $140.


----------



## wpoplar (Aug 27, 2008)

EStrong said:


> I'm looking to pick up a few of these in the 6.3:1 ratio (model CU200I). One I'll use for froggin and spool it up with Power Pro Maxcuatro once that's finally available; another one with original Power Pro in 20LB; and another with either copoly or mono. I'll be using these all over for SMB, LMB and anything else that's chasing lures/artificials using all the standard techniques. Seeing who out there has one of these and how do you like it? Pros, cons, durability etc. From everything I've seen they look pretty solid.
> 
> TIA, E...
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

EStrong said:


> I was able to get my hands on a few baitcasters and check them out. The Curado I is very nice and so are some of the Abu Garcia baitcasters. Some of the Abu reels seemed smoother when cranking than the Curado did. Lot's of good stuff, hard choices.


Did you ever decide on a reel? I was in the same boat as you and went with a curado. Have not used it yet but I will let you know how it goes. I put some heavy 40lb seaguar smackdown braid on it for a tossing a swimbait. The one difference I noticed between the curado and the abu garcia revos is the lengh of the handle is longer on the curado which I liked. Also shimano curados have a reputation of needing a little break in period to reach maximum smoothness. If you cant tell im a little shimano Biased though since I have owned several and their higher end reel have never failed me.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Big Joshy said:


> Did you ever decide on a reel? I was in the same boat as you and went with a curado. Have not used it yet but I will let you know how it goes. I put some heavy 40lb seaguar smackdown braid on it for a tossing a swimbait. The one difference I noticed between the curado and the abu garcia revos is the lengh of the handle is longer on the curado which I liked. Also shimano curados have a reputation of needing a little break in period to reach maximum smoothness. If you cant tell im a little shimano Biased though since I have owned several and their higher end reel have never failed me.


Yeah I love Shimano too! All my spinning stuff is Shimano and it's never failed me.

As far as the baitcasters, I'm in a wait mode right now. Lot's of stuff going on and off sale, I'm just going to wait until the right one comes due. So far it's between Shimano or Abu. I may get one of each, who knows. When I get something and fish it a bit I'll drop some info here.

E...


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

IMO you can't go wrong with any reel made by Shimano, and the Curado deserves the reputation it has. I'm still fishing 200Bs that despite a few cosmetic blemishes as a result of father time, still fish just as well as the day I bought them.


----------

